# 600mg to ml?



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Just about to start my first cycle of tri test 400,

could sombody tell my what 600 and 700mg is in ml?

Is there a easy forumla to work this out? Its probably easy as hell ive just completely missed it!


----------



## rookie112 (Dec 14, 2010)

every ml contains 400mg


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

u cant change mg to ml

mg is concentration of stuff

ml is amount of stuff

check on ur vial and see what it is with tri test 400 tho

600 mg will be 1.5ml


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I reckon even Johnny Lee could work this conundrum out.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

1.5ml will be 600mg.

You really should know these basics before injecting hormones into ones self


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

400mg/ml

1.5ml is 400 x 1.5 = 600mg.

pretty simple


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

if i was you I would do more research before starting a cycle sounds like you dont have a clue what your doing


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Dux said:


> I reckon even Johnny Lee could work this conundrum out.


What about this one?

View attachment 76517


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

i have done research i have everything else in place HCG PCT etc...

ive read alot on here about a beginners cycle being around 500/600mg EW i just wasnt sure what that would work out at on my syringes.

Yet another thing i have learnt from this site thanks


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

so, say i wanted to do 700mg this would equal 1.75ml on my syringe?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

B3NNY said:


> so, say i wanted to do 700mg this would equal 1.75ml on my syringe?


 I think you got it


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

rite


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

samstef said:


> wait now im confused.. im due to be running 800mgp/w whats that in ml?? one vial of tritest is enough at 800mg a week right?


No one isnt enough, need 2 to run 2ml(800mg) for 10 weeks


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

800mg/ml converst to 2ml


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

xpower said:


> 1.5ml will be 600mg.
> 
> You really should know these basics before injecting hormones into ones self





Rick89 said:


> if i was you I would do more research before starting a cycle sounds like you dont have a clue what your doing


Couldn't agree more with the above two.



B3NNY said:


> so, say i wanted to do 700mg this would equal 1.75ml on my syringe?


Why are you bother about 0.75 of ml. Inject 1ml, or 1.5ml or 2mls. Job done. Seriously are you going to sit there and try line up 1.75mls every time?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I think you should sit back & ponder weather it's time to mess with ones hormones.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

B3NNY said:


> 800mg/ml converst to 2ml


Now you're just showboating.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Leave the poor guy alone... We all started somewhere :whistling:


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

benny how many tritest vials u got for this cycle period?


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

xpower said:


> 1.5ml will be 600mg.
> 
> You really should know these basics before injecting hormones into ones self


one should know these basics before entering society


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

i didnt really need to know anything like that before i started training, maybe you could be of some help as i live in Oxford, dont train at unique bodies do you?



samstef said:


> benny how many tritest vials u got for this cycle period?


x3


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey cut him some slack, after all, all sted heads are meat heads = thick as a brick!! :lol: I'm that thick I'm not even really typing this, it's all done by my missus as I cannot read, or even speak for that matter. UUGG!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Don't forget to add 500iu HCG twice a week too...... :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

B3NNY said:


> 800mg/ml converst to 2ml


If this is your first course and I assume it due to the question you asked. Just go with 1ml for now for 8 to 10 weeks. Grow on that, see how you felt, how much you gained etc. etc.. Then if satisfactory do it again next time and if not happy with results slowly raise it by 0.15mls... just kidding!!

Just do a ml/400mg.. and take it from there mate.. job done!!


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

B3NNY said:


> i didnt really need to know anything like that before i started training, maybe you could be of some help as i live in Oxford, dont train at unique bodies do you?
> 
> x3


lol you didnt need to know simple maths before you started training? god only knows how you work out how to pay for stuff using money

no mate i train at one of the other gyms in central oxford, never heard of unique bods


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> What about this one?
> 
> 600mg to ml?-large-baps.jpg


Is it bargelaps?


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Don't forget to add 500iu HCG twice a week too...... :lol:


i read on my cycle 500iu pw would be enough is this not the case?

ive just done my first 1.5ml and will carry on with that and see how it goes.. for everyone that has taken the **** thanks for your help, ive done enough reading to think im safe enough to just do a test only cycle (maybe some dbol still to decide) i have nolva on hand incase of gyno and i have HCG which will be mixed tomoz and started wednesday. And another lot of nolva/clomid will be ordered in the next couple of weeks ready for PCT.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Haha amazing how many people chipped in to flex their intellectual knowledge.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Captain-splooge said:


> lol you didnt need to know simple maths before you started training? god only knows how you work out how to pay for stuff using money
> 
> Lol, yeh if I had looked hard enough I probably would have worked it out but was hoping somebody would give me a accurate answer by the time I'd got out the shower ready for my jab.
> 
> no mate i train at one of the other gyms in central oxford, never heard of unique bods


Unique bodies is located next to the thames at donnington rowing club, apparently it's rife for steroid use, where abouts do you train?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

B3NNY said:


> i read on my cycle 500iu pw would be enough is this not the case?


500iu twice a week.


----------

